# Swifter dusting pads.



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I've mentioned these both in Facebook and in the Cleaning and Organizing forum, but I thought I'd post here too. 

http://www.simplydesigning.net/2012/02/reusable-swifter-duster-cover.html

I made three and the only thing I'd change is that the channels where the holder fits should be narrower. The pad falls off.

Other than that, they clean great! I did use a bit of Endust on them.

I love that they are easy to make, reusable and cheap. I hate to throw away things after one use.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I found a tutorial a few years back using flannel. It was saved on one of my old phones, before I had the laptop. Well phone died and was replaced so I lost the like. Thanks for posting this and reminding me about it!
Heidi


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

HorseMom said:


> I found a tutorial a few years back using flannel. It was saved on one of my old phones, before I had the laptop. Well phone died and was replaced so I lost the like. Thanks for posting this and reminding me about it!
> Heidi


I remember too making them using flannel. I was not impressed because the flannel unraveled and bunched up into a knotted mess.

I don't think that fleece will.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

You could make the interior layers of the flannel and have the outer layers of the fleece--two different cleaning fibers. Try using pinking shears (or rotary cutter with pinking blade) to cut the flannel layers.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I vaguely remember with the flannel ones you traced the handle of the swiffer onto one of the layers so the handle fit snug. Also, i think you used 3 layers 2 pieces each, and each layer was a bit narrower. 
Heidi


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

HorseMom said:


> I vaguely remember with the flannel ones you traced the handle of the swiffer onto one of the layers so the handle fit snug. Also, i think you used 3 layers 2 pieces each, and each layer was a bit narrower.
> Heidi


These are really, really easy to make BTW.

Tommyice, personally I'm sticking to fleece as it doesn't unravel.

I bought a remnant of fleece for $3.00 or so and I think that I can make at least 15 to 18 dusting pads! DH teased me and said that I will have enough to last me forever as they are washable.


----------



## Liberty'sGirl (Jul 7, 2012)

Those look easy and what a money saver! Thanks, Ashley!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

They come outof the laundry just great. No knotting. Not raveling.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks for the idea. I was looking a the swifter duster the other day and trying to decide whether to buy it. Trying to be cost effective and save some $$.

Elaine


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Katskitten said:


> Thanks for the idea. I was looking a the swifter duster the other day and trying to decide whether to buy it. Trying to be cost effective and save some $$.
> 
> Elaine


You will either have to buy the handle or rig one up somehow.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Ardie
I posted on the freecycle site here where we live and got one gal that didn't have an extra wand but was very interested in the link to the article you posted. So I sent her the link to our forum. Maybe we'll get another member out of it. LOL 

Elaine


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's neat. I can see how those might make good presents, for those that don't need more "stuff" to use one of these on.


----------

